# Diesel Car Advice - What to buy and avoid?



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Doing a bit of car shopping at the moment and have looked at several diesel cars to buy. 
Looking at cars with
VAG 1.6 TDI
VAG 2.0 TDI
Vaux 2.0 CDTI

Concerned with issues such as those listed below but know my wife and I aren't scared to give the car a good blast every now and again.
DPF
EGR
TIMING BELT OR TIMING CHAIN ETC 

Can anyone offer any advice or recommend other diesels....


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought my 2.0 TDI Mk6 Golf about 8 weeks ago and the difference in the engine from MK5 which I sold is night and day. The Mk5 felt like a tractor when I was giving it a drive before its new owner arrived.
The Mk6 engine isnt noisey either.
Timing belt will probably need changed at 60k but with only 30 on the clock thats a bit off yet.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What kinda miles are you doing?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

VAG - egr valve, egr valve coolers, were doing loads under warranty at one point, having problems with clutch pressure plates brake up atm causing a horrible noise and eventually a leaking gearbox requiring a new bell housing. DPF differential pressure sensors fail. Inlet manifold flaps can fail on some of the Vag range (the rod on the outside of the inlet)(dont brake like bmw) some of the newer ones were having problems with the fuel filters leaking, dont know if its still the case though. And turbos on the older ones, depends on what age your going for

Vauxhall - do they still have fuel pump and injector issues? no idea apart from my mates old 54 plate used eat egr valves

If I were choosing a diesel car id buy the car i wanted, not go by the engine as I belive most diesels arent the most reliable due to how complex they are nowadays, not saying petrol arent but you just dont see as many faults on them. 
Ive listed those faults as ive done each of those jobs. Some more than others. But Tom dick and Harry will come along and say thats all bull. There the best things since sliced bread etc etc.
Other manafcturers will have some common faults and someone else will know some more about those


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

about 12,000 a year


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd just get a petrol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Buy a petrol at 12,000 miles per year.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I got an insignia cdti 2.0 done 30k with a led foot and never misses a beat. Cruised at 130mph in germany for about 3 hours to make up time for the ferry home.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I'm just worried about the mpg of the petrols although they are considerably cheaper to buy. My wife and I have always driven diesels since passing our tests


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Vauxhall 2.0 like eating heater plugs dmf's and injector wiring looms I have replaced quite a few of each


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I left DMF out. They fail on every manafacturer as there made by sachs and luk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Price of petrol is 6 p a litre cheaper here in Shetland.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The vaux 1.9 were the ones that ate egr valves and inlet manis however we have ways to get round them issues very cheaply 

The 2.0 cdti go through intercooler pipes and vx have about 14k on back order :|


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> I got an insignia cdti 2.0 done 30k with a led foot and never misses a beat. Cruised at 130mph in germany for about 3 hours to make up time for the ferry home.


You drove it flat out for 3 hours?

Seems legit


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rcwilson said:


> I'm just worried about the mpg of the petrols although they are considerably cheaper to buy. My wife and I have always driven diesels since passing our tests


If you're doing 12,000 miles a year you're going to be doing a fair amount of short trips? Diesels hate short trips and that leads to all sorts of issues with the DPF.

Also if the diesel average 45mpg and the petrol 35mpg, doing 12,000 per year the difference in costs will be around £300 per year on fuel.

It also sounds as if further clamp downs are coming for diesels.

Some European cities are debating about banning diesel cars from city centres due to their dangerous fumes.

There has been noises made here about the dangers of diesels and it sounds as if people are now grasping they should be penalised heavier than petrol cars for emissions.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If you average 30mpg in a petrol fuel cost would be around £2090 per year (£114.9p)
If you average 40mpg in a diesel fuel cost would be Round £1640 per year (£119.9p)
All estimates and dont axtually know the going rate of diesel in my area


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I know what your saying Kerr but £300 is still a saving, a risk yes if the dpf did fail then its a instamce backfire but times are hard and all that.

OP did say hed take it for a run to clear it out


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Then there is higher tax on petrols too gents.....


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Bigoggy said:


> I got an insignia cdti 2.0 done 30k with a led foot and never misses a beat. Cruised at 130mph in germany for about 3 hours to make up time for the ferry home.


No you didn't


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rcwilson said:


> Then there is higher tax on petrols too gents.....


That's likely to change

It's not always the case now either. I see the Insignia can be anywhere between £110-180 depending on what year, something like a BMW 328i with significantly more power and performance is £145.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

My head is melted fellas, I don't know what to buy....


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

rcwilson said:


> My head is melted fellas, I don't know what to buy....


Only 1 option tbh. Bmw


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Buy a 2.2 cdti civic, main problems clutch, not had owt major other than that on mine


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> I'd just get a petrol.


Agreed get a petrol. I am swapping the wife's Saab 93 TiD 150 on Friday for a 2.0t petrol version because she is not doing the miles anymore since little fella was born.

I do circa 20k a year and have had issues with my old 2010 A6 TDI doing EGR valves and DPF issues. My 2009 Saab 93 TTID has recently had DPF issues so I have had the DPFs innards removed the EGR valve deleted and the car remapped.

Tbh modern dervs are a complete nightmare and I will be getting a petrol next as its only going to get worse with the Euro6 regs coming in.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It would depend on the type of trips, lots of motorway work and I'd go diesel, town work, petrol.

Having said that I'd go and look for a focus zetec s 180ps ecoboost


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> It would depend on the type of trips, lots of motorway work and I'd go diesel, town work, petrol.
> 
> Having said that I'd go and look for a focus zetec s 180ps ecoboost


Aren't the Eco boosts the 1lT that are terrible engines and everyone has trouble with?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Eco boost is all of fords latest petrol turbo engines

They must be the faults that only a select few hear. I hear nothing from my ford dealer about faults.
Still good engines without a doubt


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

for 3-400 odd quid (which could be eaten up by dearer service costs and the fact the diesel will cost you 1k plus for the same year and model?) i'd got for a petrol anydays.

winter mornings there not fussed, i do 12-13k in a petrol and average 40mpg so cant knock it tbh.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I owned a Vauxhall Insignia 2.0 CDTI which I bought new in 2009. The car covered over 40,000 miles trouble free miles in just over two years.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have Ford Focus 1600 2013 diesel brilliant


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The 180psis the same 1.6 as the fiesta st.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got a 1.9TDI golf, does 30K a year and never misses a beat, good cars I think, although for 12K a year I wouldn't bother with a diesel, get a petrol mate :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You drove it flat out for 3 hours?
> 
> Seems legit


Autobahn mate :thumb: done gutersloh to dunkirk in 4 hours

P.s flat out was 136 mph and revs wouldnt go higher than about 4500. So the engine wasnt screaming at 6000rpm all the way.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Rollini said:


> No you didn't


Lol yes i did. Obviously had to brake for people to move over and for bends but cruise control was left at 130


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> Autobahn mate :thumb: done gutersloh to dunkirk in 4 hours
> 
> P.s flat out was 136 mph


I know the autobahn is in Germany, but a car with a top speed of 129mph I couldn't see being happy bouncing on the limited for 3 hours lol


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I did 220k across a Vectra 150 diesel and Saab 93 diesel (same engine) and both were pretty faultless mechanically.

Just over 100k in the smax and likewise no issues and up to almost 35k in the vrs with only a single DPF warning over the summer.

Might be my mileage (35-40k a year) but I seem to have no issues with derv power and as long as my mileage stays this high and I continue to get 50+ mpg then I'll stay with the filthy black stuff.

I'll get my petrol fix next Spring when the 205's finished.

It would however take an act of God to get me back in a diesel Renault.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We've got a SEAT Exeo 2.0TDi CR Sport Tech ST (Estate).

We do around 18-20k a year.

I am worried about the EGR system more so than the DPF. Using a quality fuel and longer runs are neseccery for diesels.

Lower mileage and shorter journeys, get a petrol.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I know the autobahn is in Germany, but a car with a top speed of 129mph I couldn't see being happy bouncing on the limited for 3 hours lol


It was through holland and belgium aswel mate they drive just as fast as the germans.
I had an argument with the gf while at her sisters in germany so i came home lol. The car was only a few months old so i was worried myself but had to make the ferry as it was the last one. I was explaining before about the rpm the car wasnt bouncing off the limiter the revs where at about 4000 and the redline is 6. 
If you look at most small engined cars like 1.0 1.2 etc with only 5 gears when doing 70 -80 mph. They sound like they are trying harder than mine was when doing 130. They all travel at high revs for hours on motorway.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

asonda said:


> We've got a SEAT Exeo 2.0TDi CR Sport Tech ST (Estate).
> 
> We do around 18-20k a year.
> 
> ...


Deffinately use the best fuel you can


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

If the rumours are to be believed (which it sounds highly plausible so far), then diesel cars are going to become very unpopular in the next few years, not ideal if you're thinking about shelling out on one now!
It looks like manufacturers have already cottoned on and seem to be investing more in petrol engines. 
I'm fairly certain my next car will be petrol for the 15k I probably do now.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Lugy said:


> If the rumours are to be believed (which it sounds highly plausible so far), then diesel cars are going to become very unpopular in the next few years, not ideal if you're thinking about shelling out on one now!
> It looks like manufacturers have already cottoned on and seem to be investing more in petrol engines.
> I'm fairly certain my next car will be petrol for the 15k I probably do now.


Have u been listening to clarkson lol. Last of the v12s and all. Your right allot of cars now have the smaller turbo engines


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Bigoggy said:


> Have u been listening to clarkson lol. Last of the v12s and all. Your right allot of cars now have the smaller turbo engines


Haha, it's just the usual EU ****, supposedly they make more harmful particles so now they are the creation of Satan.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Bigoggy said:


> Deffinately use the best fuel you can


90% of my fuel is Sainsburys - no idea whether it's good or bad quality but it usually turns up in a BP tanker lol.

Most of my mileage is motorway / A Road so very little stop/start and the DPF warning in the Skoda was the first in any disel I've run across 12 years and circa 430,000 miles.

RFL was renewed on the vrs in September and cost £30 too - albeit paid by my employer who owns the car. Emissions lowest I've had in any car since about 2004 too.

I suspect (hope!) I'll be doing a lot less mileage over the next 2-4 years so when the vrs goes I'll almost certainly switch away from company owned diesel to taking an allowance but my high-ish mileage currently makes that a non-starter.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Lugy said:


> Haha, it's just the usual EU ****, supposedly they make more harmful particles so now they are the creation of Satan.


Yea i heard that also. only deisel engines produce it. So i wonder what they will do with road tax prices now with all the emissions to entice people to buy the smaller ones. Do you think deisel road tax will go up now as they emit more ?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> Yea i heard that also. only deisel engines produce it. So i wonder what they will do with road tax prices now with all the emissions to entice people to buy the smaller ones. Do you think deisel road tax will go up now as they emit more ?


It's that black soot they make, they are small particles that if breathed in a lot are very dangerous, causes lung diseases and cancers, lots of cases of people in inner cities cause by it.

The DPFs and EGR systems keep the particulates down though that was the whole reason the DPFs were introduced.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> It's that black soot they make, they are small particles that if breathed in a lot are very dangerous, causes lung diseases and cancers, lots of cases of people in inner cities cause by it.
> 
> The DPFs and EGR systems keep the particulates down though that was the whole reason the DPFs were introduced.


I tend to give the diesel tail pipes a good snuff


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

golf mk6 1.6 tdi bluemotion 105bhp,very low emissions, free tax,long life servicing, cheap insurance,
55mpg+ had it up to 90mpg few times on motorway runs.

done 81k so far without any problems


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

asonda said:


> It's that black soot they make, they are small particles that if breathed in a lot are very dangerous, causes lung diseases and cancers, lots of cases of people in inner cities cause by it.
> 
> The DPFs and EGR systems keep the particulates down though that was the whole reason the DPFs were introduced.


so surely that means that they are clean, or a lot cleaner than the old days of diesel. so also shouldn't affect the tax banding on newer cars


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> so surely that means that they are clean, or a lot cleaner than the old days of diesel. so also shouldn't affect the tax banding on newer cars


They aren't clean at all.

There is talk about the EU imposing fines on the UK to force them to cut emissions caused by diesel engines.

Apparently it is under consideration to charge diesel cars an extra £10 to enter London.

Other European cities, such as Paris, are talking about banning diesel cars from the city all together.

I think a lot of people are in for a real shock in the not too distant future.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im finding it hard to get my head round it tbh, what is the DPF for? i always thought it was to take pretty much all the harmful stuff out of diesel? surely its the HGV's and buses doing all the damage?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Diesel engines must have their good points too


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a BMW 40d, pulls like a train and no problems with DPF despite short journeys....love it.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rundie said:


> I've got a BMW 40d, pulls like a train and no problems with DPF despite short journeys....love it.


:thumb:

Wayhay


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Demetri said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Wayhay


Is that a good 'wayhay' ?????


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, and the MILF's love it ;-)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Is that a good 'wayhay' ?????


Absolutley!!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Oh, and the MILF's love it ;-)


:thumb:


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> im finding it hard to get my head round it tbh, what is the DPF for? i always thought it was to take pretty much all the harmful stuff out of diesel? surely its the HGV's and buses doing all the damage?


Yeah, but because buses are always full at every part of every journey, I'd imagine that the number crunchers divide emissions by the passenger capacity. I'd be interested in what the actual CO2 emmisions are per passenger when they take into account "Not in Service" running, running empty, etc.

Apologies to the OP for going a wee bit OT!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> im finding it hard to get my head round it tbh, what is the DPF for? i always thought it was to take pretty much all the harmful stuff out of diesel? surely its the HGV's and buses doing all the damage?


It removes some at the time, but still dumps lots out when it regenerates. Obviously that's designed not to happen when pottering about town in built up areas, but it still happens.

Here is the AA with their advice. 
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuels-and-environment/diesel-particulate-filters.html

It also doesn't help with the volume of people who remove their DPF for tuning reasons, or their DPF has failed and they don't want to spend £1000-2000 for a new one.

Reading many forums people are more than happy to flout laws to remove their DPF and there is loads of companies who specialise in doing exactly that.

People who remove their DPF should automatically have their licence endorsed and fined in my opinion.

I've always been baffled why for a while people were telling us diesels were clean. They were crucified for years for being filthy but somehow gained a reputation that they were now good. It's all nonsense.

Surely everyone that goes near a road, especially walkers, runners and cyclists will tell you how you can feel the fumes from diesel cars catch their throat. The black plume, smell and the fact you can sense it on your throat should clearly tell people it isn't safe.

The snowball effect has started and more people are finally taking note and a lot of noises are being made.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im due to get another taxi next year, and now im stumped as what to get, diesel or petrol


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It removes some at the time, but still dumps lots out when it regenerates. Obviously that's designed not to happen when pottering about town in built up areas, but it still happens.


So it's gonna chuck all that soot out at some point, no better for the environment then.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> so surely that means that they are clean, or a lot cleaner than the old days of diesel. so also shouldn't affect the tax banding on newer cars





Kerr said:


> They aren't clean at all.
> 
> There is talk about the EU imposing fines on the UK to force them to cut emissions caused by diesel engines.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the point of the DPF was to obviously filter out the particulates and the the DPF regens burn off particulates into a more harmless form.

Peugeots use an additive tank that works along side the DPF that is a chemical which in itself is nasty stuff but it lowers the temperature at which the particulates can be burnt off.

It's by no means a catch all effort as I think Kerr was saying but they are no doubt cleaner than the old days.

I live in Cornwall as some of you know and you don't have to deal with traffic fumes down here but when we went to London a couple of weeks ago, my god could you smell the stench.

Also, you know the black soot in the London underground, that's carbon and metal. A 20 minute journey on the tube conservatively is estimated as the same as a full cigarettes in terms of permanent damage it does to your lungs.

We should all wear high filtration face masks.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Ford Diesel for me any time.
The low down power, the fantastic MPG, reliable.

I don't believe all the Governement funded lies about diesel being dirty, years ago, the Governement funded liars told us, Diesel was the best thing, even before sliced bread. (and that was not only in the UK, but in whole of Europe)

The next thing will be, small engines with turbo's and high burning temperatures are bad for your health, another reason for the Governement liars to tax us on that.
You will be surprised that most Governement funded vehicles are diesel, even in countries who are so much further with enviromental influences as the UK, countries like Holland and Germany.

I know Diesel will catch you throat and makes your eyes water (much more the old indirect diesel, and before DPF and adblue) but petrol kill you rapidly, why do you think that people who commit suicede use petrol cars and not diesel?

Nothing is healthy, there is one well know fact: live kills you,regardless.

What is healthy today, causes cancer tomorrow.
Do i worry about it? I don't and I won't ever let it affect my live or the way that i live.
You only live once and nobody ever came back.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

a regen burns the soot and turns it to ash that will stay in the dpf. 

a dpf is 85-100% effective at catching the soot.

if a car with a dpf is smoking or throwing stuff out the exhaust then there is a running problem or fault with the dpf system.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Samciv said:


> Buy a 2.2 cdti civic, main problems clutch, not had owt major other than that on mine


My wife drives it ex version, except clutch changed under warranty no issues at all in 70k miles she's done, but its not to everyones taste I am afraid, I love it thought no hassle at all compared to a4 she had before


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Diesel engines must have their good points too


Pros and cons with everything. 
But generally diesels are more efficient, cheaper road tax, last longer, cost you less to service cause the service intervals are further apart, at the moment the cars have a better residual value as more people want them. 
However you pay more to buy the car in the first place. So equals out the pros and cons in my opinion. 
Something like 82% if i remember correctly cars sold in the uk atm are diesel.

That will soon change as manufacturers have the eu8 to comply to by 2018.


----------

